# Our trip to the USA (BIG DUW!!!)



## OuZo (Dec 11, 2007)

We just recently got back from a holiday in the USA and went to a few reptile stores and zoos when we were there so thought I might put up some pics! We went to Prehistoric Pets which I'll put up some pics from and LLL reptile but we didn't have the camera on us when we went there. LLL had an awesome variety of animals...I met a big orange Tegu who was the coolest lizard! And they had Mangrove Monitors which I was ecstatic about as I may never get to touch one here lol. Translucent beardies :shock:...they're kinda see through. Gtp's for about $400, emerald tree boas, vine snakes, etc etc. Heaps of cool stuff!

Some pics from Prehistoric Pets - 10,000 sq feet of reptiles 










This guy was born without eyes





After a while you get very lost with all the morphs...I don't remember what this was but I'm sure it had the words super, tiger, patternless something in it lol.





They specialise mainly in retics...they have some biiiiiig snakies










Three DIFFERENT types of albinos! Formed 3 different ways :shock:





They had a few different 2 headed snakes there too














Blue tree monitor - the emerald one lived next to him










This little guy looked like plastic...very weird





The cool goanna - I forget what he was . Savannah monitor maybe? He just walked around the place freely, diving into the pond with the turtles, basking in the sunlight at the front window, sitting on the big turtles in their house lol. Very tame 

















Big snakes lay big eggs 





Don't feel too bad about how they have aussie animals really cheap like gtp's etc...










IGUANA! I was a happy lady . I think that's an Anaconda behind me too














I'm now officially in love with sea turtles!!!! These guys were in Sea Life Park in Hawaii. For $2 you could buy food (just lettuce and broccoli etc) and they'd all come up to you lol. It was an awesome set up for a sea turtle lover 


















I also have some San Diego Zoo piccies but they're not uploaded yet...will put some up when I can


----------



## Miss B (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow :shock: I'm jealous!! Looks like you saw some amazing stuff, lucky you!!


----------



## channi (Dec 11, 2007)

crikey (just so you remember y u love oz lol) what a lot of little beauty's


----------



## pugsly (Dec 11, 2007)

Free ranging Savanah nice!!

5k for a Lacie!!!! No wonder they go ga ga's over them... geeesuzz..

Nice pics too, looks like you had a ball.


----------



## DiamondAsh (Dec 11, 2007)

*Awesome pics there Ouzo, nice two headed snake !!*


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 11, 2007)

Any venomous Zoe? Mamba's, Boomslangs, King Cobras?


----------



## Vala (Dec 11, 2007)

Great pics, i bet you had an awesome time seeing all those amazing animals.
Soo jealous! lol


----------



## warren63 (Dec 11, 2007)

Great pics, love to be able to wander around that shop, like a herp keepers heaven


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 11, 2007)

What an amazing experience that must have been!! Very envious!!  Great pics btw!


----------



## abbott75 (Dec 11, 2007)

*drools*
That wall of enclosures! I would kill for that!


----------



## bredli84 (Dec 11, 2007)

wow :shock: thanks for that


----------



## Retic (Dec 11, 2007)

What an amazing place and what amazing animals. The lizard is a Salvators Water monitor, they get incredibly tame.


----------



## OuZo (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks guys 

Hey pugs, that $5k lacey wasn't even fully grown! :shock:

Jonny the San Diego Zoo had vens...uploading pics now but it takes a while sorry! Got some cobras, rattlers and adders...can't really remember what's what with a lot of them though lol. I took piccies of the signs so I'd remember but they're at home and I'm at work! Maybe you'll be able to tell anyway 

Boa he was absolutely awesome! He never tried to walk out the wide open door either lol.


----------



## Retic (Dec 11, 2007)

I knew people in the UK that had them and they are easily the 'tamest' monitor generally speaking that you can get. They just get big and content and seem to have no inclination to leave where they know they are well off.


----------



## OuZo (Dec 11, 2007)

A few non-reptile pics while I'm uploading the zoo

The view from the top of the Eiffel Tower in Paris, Las Vegas





Inside Ceasar's Palace casino, Las Vegas. The clouds change colour over an hour or so I think to reflect day/night. It was pretty spectacular! In the miracle mile of shops near Planet Hollywood casino there was actually a storm inside with rain, thunder ad lightning while we sat there eating pizza lol.





A projection of moving feeshies in the monorail station...





when you stepped on it the water rippled and the fish moved away 





The Lion Habitat at MGM Grand. 2 guys came in and started playing with them with the big red ball...they look just like kittens when they're playing! Big dangerous kittens lol









Oh and we got married when we were in Hawaii hehe...just one photo so we don't get too soppy


----------



## mrmikk (Dec 11, 2007)

Excellent pics Ouzo, looks like you had a blast. Thanks for sharing them with us, and congrats on getting hitched.


----------



## OuZo (Dec 11, 2007)

Boelens










Green Mamba










I think this was a Gopher Snake





Twig Snake


----------



## JoandDrew (Dec 11, 2007)

CONGTATULATIONS..Well done, a great holiday and getting married as well, you sure had a fantastic trip..


----------



## tempest (Dec 11, 2007)

Awesome photos Ouzo!

Congratulations on getting married!!


----------



## eerin (Dec 11, 2007)

wow! i love the states. i stay in the excalibur hotel... was crazy crazy.

love the pics some amazing creatures xxxx


----------



## mummydolittle (Dec 11, 2007)

Awesome photo's, it looks like you had a blast.

A Big Congratulations on getting married.


----------



## eerin (Dec 11, 2007)

in las vegas sorry... hahahaha

the two headed snake is awesome


----------



## herptrader (Dec 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the hitching. A very nice wedding pic. Luke can scrub up pretty well when he wants (not that I can talk ;-)

Who needs to visit a zoo when there are pet shops like that around!

What was the tree monitor? It looks like a brown emerald tree monitor (V. prasinus (sp??))

It is interesting that in the US Nile monitors are common and I believe almost a nuisance feral animal in some parts yet a lacy juvenile is quite pricey. Presumably just the law of supply and demand at work.


----------



## OuZo (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks again guys!

Hey Daavid, the tree monitor was a Blue Tree Monitor I'm pretty sure. They had an Emerald Tree Monitor in the cage next to him 

More still. I hope I'm not boring everyone lol


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow Zo, you look totally different in a wedding dress! At least you match the other kitchen appliances now. And Souly with no hair, who would have thought?


----------



## pugsly (Dec 11, 2007)

Love the Booleens... wow..

And that second last one there, what is it! Looks unreal!


----------



## Retic (Dec 11, 2007)

You just HAD to post a photo of a Boelens Python didn't you ? :lol:

Pugs, I'm pretty sure the Green snake is a Pit Viper Zhaoermia mangshanensis


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 11, 2007)

congrads on the wedding. lover the pics keep em comming and thanks for sharing


----------



## Retic (Dec 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the wedding by the way.


----------



## pugsly (Dec 11, 2007)

I think I am in love with it lol.. haha

Yes congrats too, that photo looks awesome! (wedding)


----------



## pugsly (Dec 11, 2007)

Swweeeeett, I'll be in Borneo in a few months!


----------



## OuZo (Dec 11, 2007)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Wow Zo, you look totally different in a wedding dress!


 
Lol I'm sitting here wondering how to take that :lol::lol::lol:

Pugs and boa the Boelens are beautiful aren't they? I'm gonna have a look when I get home and see if I can find out what the sexy greeny one is...he's spectacular hey 

Thanks for the wedding congrats too everyone . That pic was taken in a wooded area just next to the beach...twas beautiful


----------



## MatE (Dec 11, 2007)

Very nice pictures the green mamba is awesome almost looks like a toy.And love the second last picture of the adder.


----------



## OuZo (Dec 11, 2007)




----------



## pugsly (Dec 11, 2007)

hehe

'I see you.....!'

there amazing snakes...


----------



## serpenttongue (Dec 11, 2007)

Very cool pics Zoe!

The wedding pics look really good!

The Boelens Python is awesome. Top species!

And $5000 for a lacey!:shock:


----------



## Retic (Dec 11, 2007)

If you mean the one Pugs asked about like I said I think it is a Pit Viper Zhaoermia mangshanensis.




OuZo said:


> I'm gonna have a look when I get home and see if I can find out what the sexy greeny one is...he's spectacular hey


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 11, 2007)

Congrats guys, you must have had such a great time taking all these pics.
You look stunning in white zoe,by the way and i think
Luke is one lucky fella for sure.


----------



## OuZo (Dec 11, 2007)

Awwww thanks guys...baz that's really sweet 

Boa you said "I think" so I figured maybe you weren't sure lol. But you're correct! It's a Mang Mountain Pit Viper Zhaoermia mangshanensis


----------



## herptrader (Dec 11, 2007)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Wow Zo, you look totally different in a wedding dress! At least you match the other kitchen appliances now. And Souly with no hair, who would have thought?



Quite the handsome couple I would say. :lol:

Luke has been closely cropped for a while now. I actually thinks it suits him.


----------



## Bung-Eye (Dec 11, 2007)

congratulations on two things mate. 

a) some of the best photo's that i've ever had the pleasure of seeing
b) getting hitched in vegas, the missus and I are contemplating it on our holiday there in feb / march next year


----------



## Bung-Eye (Dec 11, 2007)

also mate, would you be able to tell me where exactly the pet store is you took all those photo's? i will be travelling to LA, Vegas and san fransisco early next year and if it's close by there's absolutely no way I'm going to miss it


----------



## dee4 (Dec 11, 2007)

Congrats Zoe, thanks for sharing the great shots of an exciting time in your life..


----------



## Retic (Dec 11, 2007)

Fair enough, I was pretty sure about that one though, it is force of habit I think just in case I'm wrong :lol:



OuZo said:


> Boa you said "I think" so I figured maybe you weren't sure lol. But you're correct! It's a Mang Mountain Pit Viper Zhaoermia mangshanensis


----------



## OuZo (Dec 11, 2007)

> Fair enough, I was pretty sure about that one though, it is force of habit I think just in case I'm wrong :lol:


 
You sure? :lol:

Thanks bung eye and dee!

It's easy to take good pics when you've got good subjects! Actually I still have heaps but I didn't want to go overboard...let me know if anyone wants to see them. Oh and we actually got hitched in Hawaii, not Vegas! We thought about it though and saw a lot of people getting married when we were there. It wasn't as cheesy as I'd thought in the main strip as all the big nice hotels have chapels too which are probably as awesome as the casinos are! Down in the old area they're REAL dodgy lol. The little white chapel o' love etc :lol:. I highly recommend eloping...none of that big wedding hassle 

We didn't go to San Fran but I'm definitely going there on my next trip!!! The website of the pet store is http://www.prehistoricpets.com/ and the address on their website is:

Prehistoric Pets
18822 Brookhurst St.
Fountain Valley, CA, 92708

We stayed in Anaheim for about 10 days and San Diego's about 1 1/2 hours from there (depending on traffic) which is where the zoo is. Also, LLL reptile is on the way to San Diego from Anaheim. If you're staying in LA you have to go to Disneyland and Universal Studios too lol. Good fun!


----------



## Oldbeard (Dec 11, 2007)

Bungeye : Reptile island, Radical reptiles and amazon reptiles are around prehistoric pets area as well. They are all great shops. 
Great pics Ouzo.


----------



## Bung-Eye (Dec 11, 2007)

thanks Ouzo and Oldbeard, can't wait to check them out.


----------



## firedragon (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow great the pics, congrats on the wedding, looooove the dress


----------



## OuZo (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks again guys 

A snake skeleton they had at the zoo


----------



## mrsshep77 (Dec 12, 2007)

That looks like such an awesome trip... We are planning our trip back to the states for 2009 so I'll be needing to pick your brains!!!

Awwwww you got married in Hawaii... how sweet!!! I love Hawaii


PM Sent


----------



## Ricko (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey Congrats on the wedding guys looked really nice.

Had not seen either of you around for a while so i was wandering where you had gone.

Cheers Rick Mel and Twinnies

P.S Mel said the dress looks great!!!


----------



## OuZo (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks Ricko and Mel! How you guys doing! How're the twins! How old are they now?


----------

